# Jacksonville Retriever club



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby callbacks to the 3rd series

3,6,9,10,15,18,19,20,21,23,24,25

12 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the Landblind

1,2,3,6,7,8,9,10,13,14,15,16,19,22,24,27,31,32,33,34,37,39,43,46,47,49,50,51,52,53,55,56

Total 32


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the Waterblind

1,3,9,10,13,14,15,16,19,27,31,33,34,39,43,46,47,49,51,55

Total 20


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the land and waterblind

1,2,3,5,7,8,13,14,15,16,17,19,22,23,27,30,32,33

18 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qual callbacks to the last series

3,5,7,9,11,14,17,19,25

9 total


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Brenda, would you post the derby results if you have them, please?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the last series

1,2,3,5,7,8,13,14,17,22,23,27,32,33

14 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the last series
1,10,13,14,15,16,19,27,31,33,39,43,46,49,51

15 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Barb, sorry all I have about the derby is Jerry Burns won with Jazz. I will try and find out all the placements tomorrow and post. Congrats to Jerry!!


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

Congrats to Jerry and Jazz!!!!!!
Chad and Grady


----------



## Bill Benson (Feb 29, 2008)

Well done Jazz and Smarty. Your mother, Roxie, is proud of you. So is your father, Grady.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qualifying results

1st-#19 Marvin O/H Ken Neil
2nd-#9 Lee O/H Lanse Brown
3rd-#11 Blitz H/Steve Yozamp O/Michael & Melanie Peters
4th-#25 Angus H/ Steve Yozamp O/Tom Rankin
RJ -#17 Goldy O/H Yvonne Hays

JAMS- 3,7,14

Congrats to All !!!


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

Congrats to Ken and Marvin on winning the Q!
Chad and Grady


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results

1st-#32 Jerrylee O/H Lynne DuBose
2nd-#2 Copper O/H Joe Wattleworth (New AFC and Qualified for Natl Am)
3rd-#17 Vapor O/H Ken Neil
4th-#3 Stevie O/H Ken Neil
RJ - #13 Webster O/H Jane Dunn

JAMS- 1,23,27

Congrats to All!! Especially Joe & Dottie with Coppers AFC!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open results

1st-#19 Webster H/Wayne Curtis O/Jane Dunn (Qualified for the Natl Open and NEW FC!)
2nd-#31 Pete H/ Steve Yozamp O/Bob Zylla
3rd-#51 Lucky H/Steve Yozamp O/Roger Weller
4th-#16 Levi H/Wayne Curtis O/warren & Susan Exo
RJ- #43 Genet H/Wayne Curtis O/Bill Barstow
JAMS- 10,13,14,15,27,39,46

Congrats to All!!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Brenda said:


> Qualifying results
> 
> 1st-#19 Marvin O/H Ken Neil
> *2nd-#9 Lee O/H Lanse Brown*
> ...


Amazing that a one eyed dog with no tail can finish second in a Qual..congrats Lee and Lanse


----------



## mbcorsini (Sep 25, 2005)

Way to go Joe and Copper. A new AFC golden, what wonderful news.


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Congrats to Joe and Copper! Way to go. Wish we could have been there!
Jerry and Barb


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Go Joe , Dottie and Copper


----------



## BK Tosadori (Oct 24, 2013)

Congratulations to all placements but especially to Copper, Joe and Dottie Wattleworth!


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Great news about Copper!! Congratulations Joe and Dottie!!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

mbcorsini said:


> way to go joe and copper. A new afc golden, what wonderful news.


yeehaw!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Glen Curtis (Apr 16, 2012)

Congratulations to Jane Dunn and Webster on the open win! This give Webster his FC and qualifies him for the National!!!


----------



## Shawn Graddy (Jul 22, 2005)

Congratulations Joe Dottie and AFC Copper!


----------

